# Losing SPS for no reason



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I have browning/bleaching/RTN on several SPS and no idea why. No signs of pests and nothing has been introduced to the tank for a long time.

Parameters are good and stable : Alk 9, Calc 480,Mag 1480, Nitrates 5, no Phosphates or ammonia. Temperature doesn't go above 80, but stays between 77 and 79 most of the time. Lights are 10 months old.Just waiting for new bulbs to arrive but can't imagine that being the reason.

Any ideas?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you double checked your test kits to make sure your getting accurate readings? I discovered a month or two ago that my Hanna alk had a bad batch and it was reading 1 dkh lower than it actually was. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

nc208082 said:


> Have you double checked your test kits to make sure your getting accurate readings? I discovered a month or two ago that my Hanna alk had a bad batch and it was reading 1 dkh lower than it actually was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


+1. I'd also add some carbon incase it's allelopathic chemical warfare.


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

There's always a reason. We just need to determine what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you feeding them? A dose of reefroids or something similar may help. 

What are you using for lights? Maybe bulbs need replacing. 
What's the water flow like? Maybe too much or too little. 
Are you dosing?
So many variables when it comes to corals browning or bleaching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Yes. I have checked my kits with other kits and they were dead on.

I have replaced the carbon, but what I had in there wasn't that old.

I haven't fed them for little while because I was worried I was over feeding them. I will give them some today, thanks.

And yes, I realize there is always a reason. The statement was rhetorical in nature


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you check salinity? That might be a cause if reading or the calibration is out on the refractometer.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

What types of sps have you lost or are you losing. Reason I ask is cause I just got over an issue as well where I was losing all my montis, birdsnests, and poccis. Turned out my potassium was extremely low. As soon as I started adding K all rtn and bleaching stopped and now all are coming back looking healthy with nice pe and all are getting their color back including some browned out acros. Havent figured out the reason for the low k yet but I suspect a bad batch of salt or the bacteria in my bio cubes. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow so much to learn here..I love this forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

My salinity is 1.025/26.

I will have to get it tested for potassium - or throw a banana in. LOL!

I have a mix. Digitatas, pink lemonade, across, stags, you name it. It's happening to all kinds. no rhyme or reason to it.

I did see that my all reagent for the checker is one of the ones that needs to be recalled, but I checked it against another reliable test and it was dead on. *sigh*


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*losing sps*

Where do you mix your saltwater? I had this issue. Another member also had the same problem. Your container could be leaching contaminants.
I changed to Brute, then did a bunch of water changes.
Problem solved.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmmm. Never thought about it. i use the pails that the salt comes in to mix my saltwater. Been doing that for years without a problem. Do you think over time it could start to leech? Maybe I could use newer pails.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*tub*

I was using a tub for years that never gave me issues until just lately. Maybe after a while it can break down and leach into the saltwater.


----------

